# WOC - MAC For Daphne Guinness



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 24, 2011)

Curious to know what WOC are getting from this collection...If anything!

  	And would love to see swatches!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Dec 24, 2011)

Im getting Vintage Grape First thing Monday morning.


----------



## afulton (Dec 24, 2011)

I already had Vintage Grape but wanted to check out Azalea Blossom. When I swatched it, it was kind of chalky and wasn't anything special since I have over a ton of pink blushes.  

  	I was in love with the pigments so I got Circa Plum and Aurora.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 24, 2011)

So far I have Narcissus and Azalea Blossom. On Monday I'll go and swatch everything else, more than likely I will get Seasoned Plum, Vintage Grape and maybe Aurora.


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Dec 24, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> So far I have Narcissus and Azalea Blossom. On Monday I'll go and swatch everything else, more than likely I will get Seasoned Plum, Vintage Grape and maybe Aurora.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 24, 2011)

So far I like Azalea, it's a light pink color you can probably find a dupe for it, but I don't have anything like it(not really a blush person lol). Not sure if I can recommend getting it, now http://www.fabdiva20.com/2010/11/birthday-fotd.html it looks great on her!​


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 24, 2011)

I was about to go out to Pro to grab Azalea Blossom. I'm having 2nd thoughts do I really want to battle traffic down to the beach? Afulton did they have a lot on hand?


----------



## afulton (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes they did!  The traffic today would be horrendous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







DILLIGAF said:


> I was about to go out to Pro to grab Azalea Blossom. I'm having 2nd thoughts do I really want to battle traffic down to the beach? Afulton did they have a lot on hand?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 24, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> So far I have Narcissus and Azalea Blossom. On Monday I'll go and swatch everything else, more than likely I will get Seasoned Plum, Vintage Grape and maybe Aurora.


	I got those two same things plus the Plum lippie. I gotta swatch asap, because everything looks so lovely! Especially Narcissus!! I'm thinking of getting a BU already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PURPLE LOVE lol


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 24, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> I got those two same things plus the Plum lippie. I gotta swatch asap, because everything looks so lovely! Especially Narcissus!! I'm thinking of getting a BU already
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Get the BU of Narcissus! I have one and will more than likely get a 3rd lol.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 24, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> Get the BU of Narcissus! I have one and will more than likely get a 3rd lol.


	ALRIGHTY! I hope its still on the site...*goes to mac's website to check*


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 24, 2011)

are there still any free shipping codes floating around?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm going to go there after a early morning trip to Dadeland Mall for some shoes on Monday. I called and they will be holding the blush for me until Monday!!!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 26, 2011)

Since my hubby works near the mall I asked him to pick up a Vintage Grape for me this morning. I'm glad I got one because he said the MA's were talking about how quickly this one sold out the last time. I still need to get there to check out the rest of the stuff though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 26, 2011)

I only got Narcissus Creamsheen Glass. Its a beautiful color!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 26, 2011)

probably grabbing red dwarf, narcissus and seasoned plum...on the fence about vintage grape.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 26, 2011)

Other things I'm curious about are Narcissus Creamsheen and Seasoned Plum Pro Longwear.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 26, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> Other things I'm curious about are Narcissus Creamsheen and Seasoned Plum Pro Longwear.



 	They are both gorgeous. Seasoned Plum though looks like Goes and Goes but SP is more red and GG is more blue. 

I also added SP, VG and Aurora to the list. Thinking about getting Nebula.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 26, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> They are both gorgeous. Seasoned Plum though looks like Goes and Goes but SP is more red and GG is more blue.
> 
> I also added SP, VG and Aurora to the list. Thinking about getting Nebula.



 	Thanks for your input Richelle83. I think I might want Goes and Goes then. I think I like most of my purples more blue than red. I've kind of been wanting Goes and Goes for quite some time now but for some reason I've never gotten it. I always go on to buy something else. Thanks again!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Dec 27, 2011)

my mua told me that, putting painterly paint pot under the quad would make it work better for darker skin tones.


----------



## afulton (Dec 29, 2011)

For some reason, I still don't think it would help those colors.  The pigmentation of mac quad have been very poor lately. ugghhh



Diva4eva122 said:


> my mua told me that, putting painterly paint pot under the quad would make it work better for darker skin tones.


----------



## IvyTrini (Dec 30, 2011)

I picked up Vintage Grape and I am on the fence on the Prolongwear lip colour.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 30, 2011)

I know right? What's up with that? MAC's quads used to be soooo good.


----------



## afulton (Dec 30, 2011)

Quote:


Copperhead said:


> I know right? What's up with that? MAC's quads used to be soooo good.


  	My MAC wish for 2012 is bring back the quality MAC quads!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 8, 2012)

my haul from this collection is:

  	-Narcissus (2)
  	-Red Dwarf
  	-Seasoned Plum

  	i'm going to grab one of the old versions of Vintage Grape from seller on here...

  	still on the fence about Approaching Storm, and I saw a look that included Borealis on top of Approaching Storm, so now I kinda want both...


----------



## AnissaJ (Jan 9, 2012)

I ended up with:

	Seasoned Plum PLC - A must for me. Looked too good.
	Vintage Grape - This was serious business. It looks amazing.
	Aurora pigment - Needed this for the kit. My strippers and brides love pretty taupey nudey colors.
	Endless Night + Hyperion polishes - A must for me. I dig colors like this. Endless Night especially. It's really purty.

	And last and kinda least... the Interior Life quad, which I have to say I don't hate. I don't love it. But I don't hate it. If you work it right you get a soft Bobbi Brown type look, which I think is good change for me since I tend to grab the most retarded colors. Perfect for working at MAC, not perfect to go have breakfast with my mother. Individually I probably would never pull these type of colors for myself.

	I kinda slept on the Creamsheens. Now I kinda want them and they're going if not gone already. In fact the closer I get to getting everything I want, the more I want the _other_ stuff. Fudge...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 9, 2012)

AnissaJ said:


> I kinda slept on the Creamsheens. Now I kinda want them and they're going if not gone already. *In fact the closer I get to getting everything I want, the more I want the other stuff. Fudge...*


 
	i feel this way ALLLLLLL the time!


----------

